# Only one 1911..



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

If you could own only one 1911 what would it be?

I'm looking to buy only one 1911 and trying to find the best 1911 under 1k


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

NCWalrus said:


> If you could own only one 1911 what would it be?
> 
> I'm looking to buy only one 1911 and trying to find the best 1911 under 1k


If I could only buy 1 1911, it would not be under 1K.

That's like asking what's the best pizza under $5.00

If you're TRULY only want to buy once, buy something just $300-$500 more than you're current budget.

Now that being said, there really isn't a "best" some are better than others, but "best" is entirely subjective.

For around $1K (you'll have to do some shopping around), I'd take a look at a stainless steel Springfield Loaded, Kimber Custom II TLE, and Colt XSE line.

If you can go up to around $1500, start looking for Springfield TRPs, Dan Wesson Valors, some offerings from Les Baer and your nicer Kimbers. I generally don't recommend Kimber, but it's your money buy what you want.

If you want to be a couple hundred under $1k, get a Ruger SR1911.


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

I appreciate your reply!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know if this meets your criteria as a 1911, but it's the only one I've ever looked at and _loved_.










Para Warthog


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

VA gave you good advice.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I was only buying one 1911 and I chose the Kimber SS Custom Target II. It is a full size stainless steel model with target sights!
I wouldn't trade it for anything! Are there better, probably, but I have no reason to find out! I am totally satisfied with my 1911!!
Just one man's $.02!!!


----------



## vaskeet (Mar 23, 2012)

sti spartan and $400 in ammo Randy


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

Take my advice make it a new Colt 1911. It will save you a lot of problems later selling other brands to by the Colt.


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

Rifleshooter - what model is on the right in the photo?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

NCWalrus said:


> Rifleshooter - what model is on the right in the photo?





RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> ....
> 
> Well I got to thinking maybe it's time to do some trading. Since Kimbers are in such demand I made a very good Kimber and cash trade on a *nice new Colt SXE 5" blue steel .45acp.* I liked it so much when I noticed another Colt at my local dealers shop, a 1991 blue steel .45 the plain Jane Colt 1911.


See text in bold


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> See text in bold


That should be XSE Colt My type"O"


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

Holly said:


> I don't know if this meets your criteria as a 1911, but it's the only one I've ever looked at and _loved_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't make the Para I own CCO/LDA .45acp in stainless. Just why they dropped it I have no idea as it's a good shooting small handgun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> They don't make the Para I own CCO/LDA .45acp in stainless. Just why they dropped it I have no idea as it's a good shooting small handgun.


I had the older version (no goofy front strap / cocking serrations) and it was a pretty good gun.

For the last couple of years Para has gone crazy with their model line-up changing, at one time they offered every size in 9mm, .40 and .45ACP. Starting around 2008? They started trimming the line-up and every year or so it changes. A lot of good models have been axed while some that remain should have gone in my opinion.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I have owned Wilsons, Les Baers, Nighthawks, Colts and my favorite (today) is the Smith and Wesson 1911SC round butt, Melonite finish. It is lightweight, comes with night sights, grip is checkered. The only thing I have done to it change out the ambi safety for a single sided safety. (a first that I have not done a ton to a new 1911). 
In fact I liked the pistol so much I bought another one. I explained to my wife "one is none and two is one", her answer "good try", but I do have two now. They carry great and shoot even better.


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

I am also looking at the Springfield Range Officer which looks to be a good option


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Range Officer would be a nice choice. I really enjoy my Loaded.


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

I would check out the Desert Eagle 1911G. It has a billboard scroll on the side but once you get past that everything I’ve read on-line says it’s an excellent pistol for $700.00 - $800.00. 
I was all set to get a Sig 1911. Then talking to a friend that works at Cabela’s said Don’t get an R1, it is the most returned pistol they sell. For the money the DE has the best trigger and finish. Then he showed me the DE he bought. 
Now I’m back to researching the Sig, DE, & decided to recheck Kimber also.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My tastes run toward plain utilitarian handguns that shoot where I aim and rarely malfunction. My only 1911 is a Springfield Loaded Champion (the 4" model), and it shooots great and is reliable. If I ever purchase a 5" model, I likely will just go with Springfield Mil-Spec. It is basically a clone of the original government model 1911, but with a few minor improvements that I like.


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a rock island armory (armscor) 1911. Cost around 475.00. Amazing reviews awesome gun. I truly love it. Full size, plain Jane, shoots where I tell it to, type of gun. I recommend it highly.


----------



## clance (Jun 9, 2012)

NCWalrus said:


> If you could own only one 1911 what would it be?
> 
> I'm looking to buy only one 1911 and trying to find the best 1911 under 1k


For all the "Bells and Whistles" that you're probably going to want.

New: Springfield Armory - Loaded

Used: Springfield Armory - Loaded or TRP, Kimber - Royal, Custom, Stainless or Eclipse.

Stay away from any of the Kimber pistol with the exterior extractors as they're prone to problems.

I personally buy used as long as the firearm has been maintained and doesn't appear to be abused. I find that I can usually pickup a nice piece for anywhere between $250 to $400 less then what they would have cost me for new.


----------



## clance (Jun 9, 2012)

Bisley said:


> My tastes run toward plain utilitarian handguns that shoot where I aim and rarely malfunction. My only 1911 is a Springfield Loaded Champion (the 4" model), and it shooots great and is reliable. If I ever purchase a 5" model, I likely will just go with Springfield Mil-Spec. It is basically a clone of the original government model 1911, but with a few minor improvements that I like.


I have the Springfield 1911-A1 NM made somewhere in the mid 1980s that is absolutely fantastic. I had a Kimber Royal ($850+) that I couldn't get grouping smaller then a salad plate but for $400 dollars the Springfield tears a single hole (8rds) the size of a golf ball at 25' feet and probably would do better if I practice more with it. I've got it configured like the original 1911 (not the 1911-A1) with the flat/smooth mainspring housing (should have gotten the one with the lanyard), the small checkered thumb safety and the short spur grip safety. Thought about customizing it but hey! If it's not broke don't screw with it, right.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> Take my advice make it a new Colt 1911. It will save you a lot of problems later selling other brands to by the Colt.


That's some great advice. Hard to beat a Colt 1911.


----------



## clance (Jun 9, 2012)

Philco said:


> That's some great advice. Hard to beat a Colt 1911.


That depends. If you plan on selling it sometime down the road, a older 70 series (or before) would be a great investment. But like most investment firearms the more you shoot it, putting wear on parts and finish, the less the pistol will be worth. In addition you'll pay top dollar to get a shooter that other less expensive 1911s could fill the bill with equal ease. So I guess it comes down to whether or not you want a "Safe Queen" that you'll be afraid of taking to the range for fear of reducing your investment or a "Workhorse" that you can take to the range shoot the crap out of it.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

How could you go wrong with any good 1911? Really there are so many out there that are refined! I love my Dan wesson Heritage, But I always favor my 
sig C-3. I'm gonna do a shake up and sell all my non=1911 guns and get some more 1911's! there so addictive! I want a kimber (any) remington r-1 stainless, ruger sr1911, desert eagle 1911g, springfield armory (any) colt stainless , colt pony (have to have a mini 1911) Yea I know I'm dreaming blaaaaa blaaa blaaa! Hey 1911's are great any way you slice it!


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

NCWalrus said:


> If you could own only one 1911 what would it be? I'm looking to buy only one 1911 and trying to find the best 1911 under 1k


I would prefer the new Ruger SR1911.
Ruger® SR1911™ Centerfire Pistol Models

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## harley1948 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ruger SR 1911, 1000 rounds and not one problem, go on ruger site and study the build process and quality. I paid $626. for mine.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

+1 on the Ruger. Mine shares carry duty with my CZ 75 Compact. 

At it's price point, the Ruger can't be beat for quality, fit and finish. It's got all the things you need like a smooth trigger, good sights, non-ambi safety, flat MSH, etc. 

Picked mine up for $599.


----------



## Wendell (Oct 28, 2012)

Sig 1911 reverse two tone, just under 1k


----------



## aryfrosty (May 15, 2008)

Kimber Pro CDP II


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone with a STI guardian?


----------

